# interesante el catalan



## perplessa

Hola!  
Hace dos dìas que visito este forum para mi traduccion desde catalàn, y hago preguntas sobre preguntas a los usurarios..que siempre han sido TAN cortès que casi aun no logro creerlo posible.. Bueno..lo que quiero decir es que me estoy apasionando por el idioma catalàn..que nunca habìa estudiado.. Me gustarìa leer algo sobre las reglas gramaticales del catalàn..alguien puede sugerir unos sitios utiles?  

Muchas gracias y buenas noches..o mejor, * bona nit!


*


----------



## panjabigator

Haz un vistazo a los recursos en catalán que se encuentra en la Haz un vistazo a los recursos en catalán que se encuentra en la última pagina (el "home page" para el catalán). Y sí que es una hermosa lengua.

  Espero que trobis ho que necessites.


----------



## crises

panjabigator said:


> Haz _Echa_ un vistazo a los recursos en catalán que se encuentra_n_ en la Haz un vistazo a los _el hilo de_ recursos en catalán que se encuentra en la última pagina (el "home page" para el catalán). Y sí que es una hermosa lengua.
> 
> Espero que trobis ho _allò_ que necessit_i_s.*



* "Necessites" és correcte si fas servir un català dialectal (occidental, per a ser exactes), però com que abans has escrit "trobis", una forma verbal estàndar i pròpia de l'oriental, el verb "necessitar" ha de concordar.


----------



## panjabigator

Graciès Crises!


----------



## crises

panjabigator said:


> Gràcies, Crises!



De res!


----------



## alloza

Darrerament estic buscant una gramàtica del català per internet i no trobo res. He mirat el link que teniu posat a la gramàtica de l'IEC i no funciona el link. Em podeu ajudar?
Gràcies.


----------



## Samaruc

alloza said:


> Darrerament estic buscant una gramàtica del català per internet i no trobo res. He mirat el link que teniu posat a la gramàtica de l'IEC i no funciona el link. Em podeu ajudar?
> Gràcies.



És veritat, no funcionen. Em sembla que els punts suspensius que apareixen en les adreces dels recursos els pren com a literals.

Les adreces correctes són:

IEC: http://www2.iec.cat/institucio/seccions/Filologica/gramatica/default.asp
AVL: http://www.avl.gva.es/img/EdicionsPublicacions/Publicacions/GNV.pdf

A mí així sí que em funcionen...


----------



## alloza

Moltes gràcies samaruc, és una pena que estigui en pdf i no en format html, sabeu si n'hi ha alguna gramàtica amb aquest format?

Moltes gràcies de nou.


----------



## ampurdan

crises said:


> * "Necessites" és correcte si fas servir un català dialectal (occidental, per a ser exactes), però com que abans has escrit "trobis", una forma verbal estàndar i pròpia de l'oriental, el verb "necessitar" ha de concordar.


 
No ho sé, Crises, em penso que estava fent servir l'indicatiu i no el subjuntiu: "Espero que trobis allò que necessites" (allò que estàs buscant ara, no qualsevol cosa que necessitis).


----------



## Manda

Mai hauria imaginat que agradés tant el català fora de la frontera. De veritat, em trobo sorpresa i a la vegada orgullosa del català.


----------



## chics

alloza said:


> és una pena que estigui en pdf i no en format html, sabeu si n'hi ha alguna gramàtica amb aquest format?


 
Aporto un curs en html d'aquets gratuits qu corren per internet. És molt bàsic, però per començar pot ser suficient.

La viquipèdia també té el seu curs de català (nivells I i II) per a castellanoparlants.

Per a la gramàtica dels verbs: http://www.verbix.com

Als nadius us remeto a www.softcatala.org. A més del curs per al nivell B de català, recull models administratius en català, ajudes per a la traducció desde el castellà, un llibre d'estil, etc.

Si feu pàgines d'internet amb dreamweaver, podeu afegir-hi el diccionari català si el descarregueu des de http://www.softcatala.org/prog151.htm.

Etc.


----------

